# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Hồi tưởng Sapa 2

## yeuhanoi

Reng……….reng!!!
Quái sao hôm nay đồng hồ báo thức kêu mà không thấy mẹ gọi dậy nhỉ. Mở mắt ra thấy bên cạnh mình là tên cùng công ty mới nhớ mình đang trên Sapa. heeee Kệ, giờ mới 6h vẫn sớm mình ngủ tiếp đã. Đang định chợp mắt tên nằm bên cạnh đã ỉ ôi kéo dậy đi dạo. Trời ah! Đang nằm trong chăn ấm thế này, mấy khi được ngủ nướng thế này. Đi dạo dể làm gì, tận hưởng nốt giấc ngủ nào. Để mặc hắn gọi cả phòng dậy, tớ và 2 tên giường bên vẫn ngủ ngon lành. Được một lúc hắn chán cũng ngủ tiếp. Heee, đa số hơn thiểu số mà. 
Bật dậy đã hơn 7h rồi, nào chuẩn bị cho một ngày mới đầy háo hức. Hôm qua mới đi chơi Hàm Rồng thôi, hôm nay phải đi nhiều hơn nữa. Lúc này thì mình cũng sẽ là người đánh thức mọi người dậy nào. Ơ, Tên nằm cùng mình đã dậy lúc nào thế,  đang ngồi mơ màng nhớ người yêu hay sao không biết.  :batting eyelashes: 
Oa, lên Sapa từ hôm qua mà hôm nay tớ mới để ý cái khách sạn mình ở có cái cửa sổ nhìn thẳng ra một cái hồ rộng cảnh đẹp thế!


cảnh trước khách sạnSang phòng bên mấy tên vẫn đang say sưa, đúng là con trai. Lúc sau thì mọi người cũng dậy hết. Sáng nay ăn gì nhỉ? Đồ nướng Sapa thẳng tiến thôi, cả lũ nhất trí thế mà, thế là đi. Oái, nhưng hôm nay còn đi chơi xa, đi thuê xe máy vi vu đã. Heee. Vụ thuê xe máy mọi người chú ý lên giá rồi nhé 100k/xe/ngày.
Ông trời chẳng thương mình gì cả, trời lại mưa nữa chứ. Cả lũ vẫn dắt nhau đến quán đồ nướng ăn sáng. Món cơm lam nướng với thịt bò cuốn lá cải mèo nướng sao mà ngon thế không biết. Tớ ăn hết một ống cơm lam nướng mà vẫn thèm ăn thêm ống nữa, nhưng mà ăn nữa thì no quá. Hix.
Trời vẫn mưa, trời mưa thì mặc trời mưa, đi chơi ta vẫn đi chơi. Mỗi đứa khoác thêm một cái áo mưa để đi chơi. Đầu tiên là bản Cát Cát, 3 xe máy chở 3 đôi công ty đi chơi. Trời ah, giờ Cát Cát đang làm đường, đi lại ghê quá không biết, mưa vào lại càng kinh  khủng. Oạch…tớ chưa kịp định thần sao mình nằm trên mặt đất thế này nhỉ, đã thấy tên chở tớ lồm cồm bò dậy, cái xe máy thì nằm vật bên cạnh. Ngã xe, ai bảo đường trơn, lại còn đi vào chỗ bùn lầy cơ. Nhìn hắn thảm hại quá, quần áo thỉ bẩn lấm lem. Mọi người quay lại xem 2 đứa sao không. Được cái tính tớ cẩn thận, mặc cái quần bò vải dày nên không có rách quần, í ẹ mỗi tội đau đầu gối quá, cái quần cũng vàng chóe màu đất.
Mọi người không để hắn chở nữa mà tớ chuyển qua xe 1 anh khác cùng công ty. Thôi kệ, giờ đành phạm luật giao thông chở 3 thôi, chứ không ai muốn để hắn chở. Khổ thân, tại hắn chọn phải đúng con xe già nua nhất cơ, nên mới ra cơ sự này.
Đường đi Cát Cát đúng là dốc khủng, tớ ngồi sau mà nhìn xuống đường dốc gần như dựng đứng, ghê khiếp. Quả này tớ khuyến cáo mọi người nhé, ai non tay lái đừng có mà đi xe máy đường này, kẻo mà lao xuống vực như chơi đấy. Vé vào Cát Cát cũng không có cao như Hàm Rồng đâu, 30k/vé/ người.
Mà đi xe máy vào đó có gửi thì gửi nhà dân gần cửa vào bản Cát Cát, tớ gửi có 5k/xe thôi ah.
Đúng là không uổng công mấy anh em tớ đi trời mưa, Cát Cát bây giờ quy hoạch xây thêm cầu cũng đẹp lắm. Mấy anh em tha hồ chụp ảnh tự sướng, ngắm nghía xung quanh.


Thác ở bản Cát Cát


Cầu bản Cát Cát


Chị Hằng nhà ta đang mơ đứng trên bục vinh quang đây 


Cùng cười konika nào
 Đi 1 vòng là hết đến lối ra ah, tớ thấy nhanh quá. Đường ra thì cũng dốc đứng không kém lúc xuống đâu. Mấy anh em thở phì phò vì mệt, kéo nhau đi lên dốc. 
“Ai đi sau cùng phải trả tiền ăn tối hôm nay” Thế là mọi người cùng chị Hằng nhà ta cứ thế vừa đi vừa chạy thật nhanh lên dốc. Haaa. Kiểu này muốn đi nhanh phải có mấy câu tuyên bố kiểu này mới được. Nhưng sức chị Hằng sao lại được với đường dốc, cũng phải chậm tiến độ lại. 


Chị Hằng nhà ta đang chậm tiến độ lạiNhìn mấy anh xe ôm chở mấy bác Tây balo lên dốc mà thèm có người chở lên thế….
Này nhé, đường ra về Cát Cát cũng có nhiều chỗ để tạo dáng lắm nhé. Không tin ngắm ảnh anh em tớ chụp mà xem .  :Big Grin: 


Cát Cát trên đường về Cuối cùng cũng lên đến nơi, lấy xe ra về thôi, trời lúc này lại tạnh mưa rồi, sao ông trời không thương mình từ sáng nhỉ??
Oai, đã 12h trưa rồi, anh em tớ ham chơi quên cả giờ về ăn. Xếp chắc đang đợi mọi người về…..

----------

